# How long do the mini cycles last?



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I added about 30 fish to an already cycled 150 gal tank and I have about .25ppm ammonia now. It has been there for about three days. It hasn't gone up but I did a 20% WC today and from what I can tell it's the same. I guess I will do another one tomorrow and the next day too until I can see a difference. How long do these "mini cycles" last? I'm guessing they will last a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Til its over :lol:
No but seriously anywheres from here to there...just keep up the w/c and possibly only feed every 2nd day. Obviously your tank couldn't handle the load so maybe there wasn't enough good bacteria established yet.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had a mini cycle last about 3 days but you added quite a load so yours may take a little longer. Just depends on your tank/filtration/fish load, etc. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had a mini-cycle going strong for about a week now because I "over-cleaned" my tank! But I'm out of my league here as I only have a 32g... Adding 30 fish at once will do that I guess... like a mini excrement explosion in your tank! 

Needless to say... keep an eye on it!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

hawkian said:


> ... like a mini excrement explosion in your tank!


:yourock: Hawkin your way of explaining things today is just PRICELESS *rotf* :lol:


----------



## Merry Michael (Nov 5, 2009)

hawkian said:


> I've had a mini-cycle going strong for about a week now because I "over-cleaned" my tank! But I'm out of my league here as I only have a 32g... Adding 30 fish at once will do that I guess... like a mini excrement explosion in your tank!
> 
> Needless to say... keep an eye on it!


Gads...I love the "mini excrement explosion..." part!! LMAO!!! I got the dogs all worked up too!!!:lol::lol::lol: But,back to topic....Mini-cycles are normal,I think,and shouldn't last long. As long as it's not too far from "normal",it's kinda like a "bad-hair day",but for your tank! WC's are a good thing when in doubt!
Now,what was the topic again??!!!:shock:


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

